# Xorg black screens



## abtekk (Jul 26, 2012)

I've got FreeBSD on my old eMac Second Generation (ATI 7500 Graphics, PowerPC G4, USB1.1) but and I installed KDE3.5 and Xorg, however starting X or running startkde causes it to black screen and I have to hard power off.

Here is my conf file:

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"i2c"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"vbe"
	Load	"dbe"
	Load	"type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:lwin_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
	Driver		"radeon"
	BusID 		"PCI:0:16:0"
	Option		"monitor-DVI-0"		"Monitor[0]"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  DisplaySize  320 240
  HorizSync    71.0-73.0
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "APPLE EMAC"
  Option       "DPMS"
  Option       "PreferredMode" "1280x960"
  VendorName   "APP"
  VertRefresh  70-140
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection

Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline 	"1280x960" 122.2 1280 1334 1448 1696 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync -csync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
	Monitor		"Monitor[0]"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Screen0"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```

I know that is taken from a Debian system, but that's the closest working .conf file I could find. Running *Xorg -configure* and copying the new conf file doesn't work, it still black screens. Are there any things that need tweaking?

Plus, I have edited the font locations to the correct folder.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't use that config, for starters pretty much all the paths are wrong. Second, it references the wrong devices for mice and keyboards. And last, but not least, it's using the nv(4) driver.


----------



## abtekk (Jul 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use that config, for starters pretty much all the paths are wrong. Second, it references the wrong devices for mice and keyboards. And last, but not least, it's using the nv(4) driver.



I had pasted the wrong conf file . I've updated it though. Even so, I can't find a working FreeBSD one for the eMac so I'm just trying anything I can find, because *Xorg -configure* sucks.

EDIT: May have just found something in the handbook.
EDIT2: Didn't work. I added the ibookhacks option and did the sysctl command. (*sysctl hw.ofwfb.relax_mmap=1*)


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you tried without a configuration file or using `# Xorg -configure` to generate one?


----------



## abtekk (Jul 26, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> Have you tried without a configuration file or using `# Xorg -configure` to generate one?



Yeah, I usually try that, then copy it to the correct location and then startx, but nothing. Even with the ibookhacks option enabled.

Update: I ssh'd into the eMac and then started x, here's the output:

```
Current version of pixman: 0.24.0
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 15:03:02 2012
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
[dri] Disabling DRI.
  XRANDR name: DVI-1
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2
  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1
  DDC reg: 0x64
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1
  DFP2: INTERNAL_DVO1
  DDC reg: 0x60
  XRANDR name: S-video
  Connector: S-video
  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2
  DDC reg: 0x0
Unhandled monitor type 0
finished output detect: 0
finished output detect: 1
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
Unhandled monitor type 0
Entering TV Save
Save TV timing tables
saveTimingTables: reading timing tables
TV Save done
disable primary dac
disable primary dac
disable TV
disable primary dac
init memmap
init common
init crtc1
init pll1
freq: 65000000
best_freq: 65000000
best_feedback_div: 65
best_frac_feedback_div: 0
best_ref_div: 9
best_post_div: 3
restore memmap
restore common
restore crtc1
restore pll1
finished PLL1
set RMX
set primary dac
enable primary dac
disable TV
DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
```


----------

